# HumVee with a Boss



## whartford (Jul 12, 2000)

I saw a Humvee with a Boss V-plow todat. Pretty cool looking. They also had a backhoe knoking down the 12 ft piles of snow they had piled up right next to the main road. Guess the city made them do that for visibility reasons. I'll get a picture of the hummer if I see it again.

Bill

In NW Indiana, wishing I had a plow.


----------



## Psyclopse (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd like to see a picture of that. What part of Indiana are you from? I'm in Fairmount, just a little south of Marion.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Hummer with a plow, someone stole my idea of a dream truck!

Its got to be a surplus hummer, I looked into one and at anywhere from $80,000 to $112,000.00 its a bit expensive.

Maybe someday !!!

If you can, get pics, would like to see it myself.


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

Meyer has some plows for hummers.I would not buy a retired army hummer,very very basic!It is much cheeper to come up here to Canada.They sell 4 year old hummers for about $80,000-100,000 CDN Which is about $60,000-80,000 US.There was a fullyloaded hummer wagon for sale near my city selling for $60,000 CDN!!!!!!?Why pay the same amount or more for a 10 year old army hummer,when you can get one up here around 5 years old and fully loaded for the smae price???Just a thought!Those hummers would be wicked!!!!!


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

If I remember right, a Hummer's track width is 8 feet wide. I guess the plow would have to be 9' to cover well during corners.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*AB LAWNCARE IS RIGHT!!*

Don't buy an ex-military HMMWV !!! Beside being bare-bone basic, we beat the snot out of them!! By the time we get rid of them, they've seen their days! We get rid of them for a reason, and with the low military spending in euipment areas right now, we run them till it costs more to run them them buy another.

Besides that we have some real screwy mechanics in the service. Don't get me wrong, some have been some of the best I've seen, but some, you can't tell if they did the work with a ratchet or a hatchet.

I wouldn't want to own anything they had their hands in!!

Keep on dreaming though, it nevers hurts anyone!!


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

The local Humvee dealer equips half his stock with Fisher minute mount units.

You cannot buy a surplus hummer unless a state or local agency has had it first, then its my understanding they must be returned to US Govt where they are crushed or quartered.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

HMV is the DOD nomenclature for the vehicle.
Hummer is the civilian version of the vehicle built by AM General.

New ones run $65-85,000 depending on equipment and deal negotiated.


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

Actually you can own former army hummers or HMMVW as they are know as in the army.BUT!!!!!You must be very very careful!!!!!!!

thelawnguy-you have it somewhat right.The military has restictions on certian vechicles,including the HMMVW.Certian HMMVW's,jeeps,6x6's ect are branded for destruction.Which means if you go to an auction and pay out $10,000 for a hummer and think you got a wicked deal,you may be in for a suprise.After you pay for the hummer you will receive a notice to have the hummer or jeep or what ever you bought to be crushed.That would stink!A $10,000 cube of scrap metal in your driveway You must research before you buy!!!!!There are sevral websites that list which military vechicles can be bought and driven,and which have to be crushed.I thought I would let all of you know before you mounted you plow to your cube of metal


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

fire house about 20 minutes away has a hummer and they have a plow for it. one of the only stations that has a hummer around here i think and its definitly the only one that has a plow around here. if i can ill get some pics for you. in my opinion i would not want to plow with it since its so much money, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## CCLC (Jun 13, 2000)

As far as former military ones the way I read it is your out of luck. They say that these and the old jeeps are not DOT road legal. If you want more info look on this site:

http://www.drms.dla.mil/

It is a cool idea though. My guys think that they would make great mowing trucks.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

Adam, there is a Hummer for sale in the tri ad. There is another ad with the same phone number beside it with a plow off a Hummer for sale, buy them both.. Might be a little wide for sidewalks though...


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

Ya I get right on that!


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JCurtis _
> *Hummer with a plow, someone stole my idea of a dream truck!
> 
> Its got to be a surplus hummer, I looked into one and at anywhere from $80,000 to $112,000.00 its a bit expensive.*


From DoD:

Can I purchase a Jeep or Humvee/HMMWV?

Jeeps
DoD does not sell the M-151 series of vehicles commonly referred to as jeeps. The Department of Transportation has ruled that jeeps are built for off road use and could be unsafe at high speed. Therefore, for public safety, we render them inoperable prior to sale (i.e., cut or crush the unitized body and suspension system).

Humvee/HMMWV
The military version of the Humvee does not meet DoT commercial safety standards and is sold for recovery of parts and scrap.

I guess that takes care of the surplus Humvee idea...darn...


----------



## BerksLawn (Feb 1, 2001)

Anyone ever get pics???


Later,
Steve


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*Cheap hummer?*

Man, I'm here to tell you that the cheapest Hummer available around here is from the dealer and they start at $95000.00. The sales man told us that there are 2 lawncare companys in the St. Louis, MO area that actually pull lawnmowers around. Can you imagine? Must be nice!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The best auto maker in the world (GM)has aquired the rights to the hummer from AM General, and is about to release the Hummer 2
Based on the new silverado pick up chassis, and priced around 50K. All the looks of a hummer at 1/2 the cost.
Dino


----------



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

*Hummer and GM*

Just to let you all know. AM General is owned by General Motors so of course GM would have rights to sell the Hummer 2. I live in NE Indiana, and all the hummers are made in South Bend IN, about 2 hours away. I toured the hummer facility last year, pretty neat place. Also toured the civilian outfitter facility that puts all the fancy stuff on them. Our tour guide said you can buy a basic plain hummer for 50K. And they are available in all configurations to the public. Except obviously with a 50 cal. mounted on the roof.!! Anyhow I actually have applied for a Mechanical Engineering position at the new Hummer2 plant. One with a plow would rock! Joe


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

i was told by the local hummer dealer, that if you put a plow on it, it will now void the warranty. i looked at him like he was crazy, and he just shrugged his shoulders, and said you shouldnt put a plow on one. i was shocked. i thought hummers would be the ultimate plow rig, and they even had one on their website.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*whartford*

Welcome to Plowsite.com. This is a great place to meet fellow snowplowers and help solve questions about related and non-related issues. Now that you are a member here, I would also like to mention the SIMA orginization. They can be found at www.sima.org.

Where in Northwest Indiana are you? I am in Griffith.


----------



## ohiolawnguy (Dec 20, 2001)

there is a guy here in akron with a hummer with a meyers plow on it. i dont know much about them, but wouldnt it be hard to make money with one? i always thought they got less than desirable gas mileage.


----------



## tovoninc (Nov 1, 2001)

There's one other possibility. 
Check out http://www.urbgorilla.com/
what you may have seen was a Chevy chassis with a after market body.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

> what you may have seen was a Chevy chassis with a after market body.


 An easy way to tell the difference would be to look for a straight axle on the rear. Hummers don't have straight axles.

For a more economical alternative, check out the LandRunner 
http://landrunner.com/ The website used to have lots of pics but looks like they are in the middle of redesigning the site. You can buy it complete, or just the kit to convert your own Jeep. For the price of a Hummer, you could buy 2 or 3 of these. And they would be much more manuverable for plowing. I don't really care for the roof rack though.


----------



## ohiolawnguy (Dec 20, 2001)

tovonic, now that i see the picutre of that chevy, i cant be for certain WHAT I SAW.lol


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Check out this Hummer, what a nice set up.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

> *For a more economical alternative, check out the LandRunner
> http://landrunner.com/ The website used to have lots of pics but looks like they are in the middle of redesigning the site. You can buy it complete, or just the kit to convert your own Jeep. For the price of a Hummer, you could buy 2 or 3 of these. And they would be much more manuverable for plowing. I don't really care for the roof rack though.*


That thing looks nothing like a hummer...it looks like a jeep!


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

hello,

If I had 90k to spend on a hummer, then I would cough up another 20k and buy a Osh kosh with all wheel steering.....now thats a plow truck.

steveair


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

> That thing looks nothing like a hummer...it looks like a jeep!


 Umm, maybe 'cause it is a Jeep.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

> Umm, maybe 'cause it is a Jeep.


 I realize it's a jeep, but how is that an alternative to a hummer? It's way different...


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

A hummer would be a really cool looking plow rig but I think it would be too wide.... I think a Unimog would make a better plow truck.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

An Urban Gorilla isn't a Hummer either. It's way different.

I never said it was a "look-alike"


----------

